# Hypothroidism



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

If I suspect my dog has this. Is there any all natural remedies or things I can do at home to help? 

I plan on going to a vet. I was just curious. 

She is on a grain free diet now, EVO. Seems to be helping a little. She is over weight, sluggish and hates the cold. 
Coat, nails and skin seem great.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm not familiar with any, but I'm sure there are some folks out there that know. My dog has it and the only help for her has been medication. A trip to the vet as you mentioned is definitely a good idea.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm not aware of any natural remedies although supplementing with what's missing, even in a synthetic formula, is natural enough for me.

Thyroid meds are cheap, safe & effective. Years ago, I was thrilled when I found out my daughter's aging Toy Poodle had a thyroid condition, b/c it's such an easy fix, & I was so worried the poor guy was just losing it! He perked up, lost weight, coat grew thicker & he was much, much happier.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Please see your vet for a thyroid test first. Your vet can determine if and how much thyroid supplement your dog will need.


----------



## Mitchooooo (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Amy, new on this site, just got a puppy, a female named Gemma. Do you have a GSD, hard to find in Tn, yes we are neibors I live in Jonesborough, by Johnsoncity. Had to go to virgina to buy Gemma. I had a GSD for 15 yrs an she passed, no Dog for 8yrs. Now I'm potty training her. Fun Fun,,,lol anyway just wanted to say hey!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

*blush*Absolutely see the vet. I assumed the vet would be consulted, doing the testing, diagnosis & prescribing. It's usually a straight forward diagnosis, but other health problems can share many of the same symptoms.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986If I suspect my dog has this. Is there any all natural remedies or things I can do at home to help?
> 
> I plan on going to a vet. I was just curious.
> 
> ...


If you are going to test, be sure that the free T4, free T3, and the TgAA (thyroglobulin antibodies) are run. To get those three things, you'll have to run a full panel with other stuff on it. The TgAA is the best indicator to test for autoimmune thyroid problems.

Sometimes the thyroid can be "sick" from other illnesses, such as tick diseases. If you treat for the other disease, then the thyroid will get better. That is not the most common scenario, but it does happen.

You can "boost" a thyroid using a variety of things, including herbs, other nutrients, glandulars. However, if the dog has autoimmune thyroiditis, then boosting the thyroid also boosts the autoimmune attack. So it's good to know what type of thyroid disease the dog has. The majority of thyroid problems, in both humans and dogs, is thought to be autoimmune.

Even with supplementation, you can still support the body. Grainfree, ample oxidants, treat for liver health, as most of the thyroid hormone is converted in the liver.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Thank you so much for your repleys I am calling the vet today. 

This is my Beagle girl by the way. I found her on the hwy a year ago. She has been through some stuff!! Poor baby. 

She just keeps this sluggish Eeyore personality, and I cannot no matter what I do get her weight down. I could just be her personality. But I just want to make sure. 

In the mean time I just wanted advice to do anything else I could for her. They think she is 4. I think that is why her coat is still so good. 

I will get the tests done. Thanks.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I think that hypothyroidism is common in beagles?

I would also try to reduce as much grain as possible in her diet.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Beagles tend to have a hard time maintaining a good weight, anyhow. But much of that is behavioral. Beagles rarely meet food they don't like. 

Yes, Lisa is right. Hypothyroidism is common in beagles. But usually, you would feel that in her coat too. http://clubs.akc.org/NBC/beagle_health_problems.htm

The sluggish personality is kind of a tip off to me that something isn't quite right.Beagles are usually pretty bouncy and active (often digging, barking, chasing, if not well managed). So I would bring her in. I'd run the test. 

But my beagle pup doesn't like the cold much. I keep herding her out today. She keeps rushing back in. 

Hard to say, Daisy. I'll be interested to know what the tests show.

What's your baby's name? 








Daisy's beagle.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I read the link you sent 3K9Mom. 

She also has dry eye. She may not have the coat troubles yet, it maybe early stages, she has enough symptoms I need to check. 
Her breath smells really bad, I have considering a teeth cleaning. 

She used to have constant ear infections. But I have worked so hard with her to keep her healthy. Even removed her anal glands. (she has allergeries, when I first found her she scooted more than walked, no matter how many times they were drained. She still scoots a little)Some days I have to give her benadryl, but only one, That is not the cause of her sluggishness, I not think. 









Her name is Bella. 

We found her in Feb of 2007, so almost 2 yrs ago I guess. We had a late freeze, so she was out in that. Ear infection in both ears, 6 open wounds, mammory gland infection, anal gland (feces caked to her butt), thin, she bit me when I picked her up (not enough strenghth to hurt me), but I think I hurt her. 

I put her on my lap in the car and that is her favorite place to this day. 

Then today, out of the blue, After I scedule her vet appointment, Monday at 9 AM, she goes tearing through the house!!









She never does that. I told my kids, come look at Bella. 

Is she excited I finally am getting a clue? OR is it NO needles, I am fine? 

I am still taking her. Thanks for all your posts. 

By the way the EVO grain free food I have her on is also Reduced Weight.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Beagle Bella!

Hope everything goes well at the vet!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Bella the Beautiful Beagle. She IS beautiful with her pretty almond eyes. She waited in that terrible weather to find herself the perfect home.







Good for her! 

The Evo Reduced Fat looks like a good match for her. 

That website is pretty scary, eh?









I hope that Bella's issues are simple -- even hypothyroidism is a simple problem with a simple, if ongoing, fix.


From our beagle/GSD home to yours


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Kelly, Something to amuse you and Bella while you wait for that vet appointment...

Check out the "escape artist" video on the front page: http://www.beaglerescue.org/


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

That is an amazing video.









I would want outta that crudy pen too! Boy that Beagle was smart. It was cute how the one below looks up and is like How did you do that, take me, take me!









Bella is to mellow to do that! My JRT is my escape artist!









We went and had her blood drawn. She did not even bat and eye when they stuck her with a needle. Either she has it or she is the mellowist dog in the world. (like Droopy Dog, I'm happy, pip, pip)

We will know by maybe Wednesday. 

I got the T4, etc Lisa! Thanks for everyone's posts!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Beagle/GSD hugs to you too!









Thanks 3K9Mom


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Waiting for results....


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Hypothroidism/results*

Results are in. Bella is normal, the tests were negative, all fine! 










Which is wonderful. But I am kinda amazed. I guess she is Droopy Dog.









I have one more thing to investagate, then I will leave it alone. 

She has really bad breath, when the vet tried to open her mouth, she yelped. I tried this at home, same thing. She has NO troubles eating or anything else. 

I may have her teeth cleaned so he can exaime her under sedation. 

After my DH's get over all the money I have spent this month (JRT went to vet today too, plus Christmas!!)









Anyway good news. If this is the way she is, fine with me, it is not like I need her to go fox hunting!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Hypothroidism/results*

Can you post the results (with normal ranges) here?


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Hypothroidism/results*

No, 

I do not have them. Weird thing is, Shadow got into it with my JRT, so I was in this morning, and that is when he (vet) told me. 

They will probaby mail them. 

Why? What is wrong?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Hypothroidism/results*

Sometimes results in the normal range really don't mean normal, so I always like to see the numbers and where they are sitting.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Hypothroidism/results*

They are mailing them to me. Then I will let you know.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Hypothroidism/results*

Great, we'll just double check.

My Max is a great example. Certain values of his were normal, others were a bit low. I had to leave a vet of many years because he wouldn't treat. My other vet, though uncomfortable about it, decided to do a trial run, and we saw some dramatic results in both behavior, coat, etc.

I recently had a vet call and tell me that the only thing wrong with Indy's blood results was some high cholesterol. Turns out when I got the report, her red blood cells were increasing, and some other blood count numbers were off. And her ALK Phosphate was pretty high. I guess they weren't "high enough" for the vet to think anything of it. But since I'm a believer in being proactive and that prevention is so much easier than treatment, I want to know which direction things are headed.

With Indy's thyroid, I watched her levels go down every 6 months for awhile, so as soon as she was below normal, I experiemented with some Kelp (which worked, but shouldn't be tried in a dog with thyroiditis, which she didn't have). But when I felt that wasn't sufficient, I stopped the Kelp and her levels went below normal. That was the long way of saying that even if the values aren't "normal", it's often good to know which direction they are tending, so you know when to retest.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Hypothroidism/results*

O O OOO! I found them. They stuck it with Bruno's paper wk. The girl I called today was not there yesterday she must not have known. 

I can try to scan. 

But here is what it says, T4 2.9, TSH .409 , T4 Free 1.4


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Hypothroidism/results*

These are the *normal* values I have for T4: 
<1.0 Low
1.0-4.7 Normal
>4.7 High
2.5-6.5 Therapeutic

(midpoint of normal 2.85)


This is the normal range for Free T4:
Free T4: .7-2.5 (midpoint is 1.6)

TSH has never been useful in my dogs, it is for some.

IF the lab my vet uses has the same normal ranges. then I would say that thyroid function isn't optimal, looking at the FT4, which is more important that than just the T4. There's none of the other stuff on the panel, so there's no indication how that's being converted to T3, and the autoimmune stuff wasn't run, so you don't get a complete picture.

BUT, you have a baseline, which is important. I would test the thyroid annually for Bella and see what is happening. ETA: or any other time you bring her in for some type of testing.

I think it was debbieb that used a supplement that she really like that was higher in Kelp -- that might be a good one to try for Bella. I wonder if anyone out there knows what it was -- debbie, are you reading?


----------

